# 5yo rocket bart jag gelding



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ok so I know he is saddled but they are auction pictures, I emailed and asked for more but not sure when I will get them if I do. He is 5 yo lightly started, 15 hands and out of rocket bart jag and a grade mare. His bid started at 250.00. 
What do you guys think? Worth looking into for an allrounder possible turn around and sell for a barrel horse/prospect or keep looking? 

There is also a gelding I had looked at a few months ago, a 7yr old black gelding,worked cattle and is also 15hh. When i looked at him i was told he was for sale at 3000. I talked to the guy today to see if I could get info on the 5yo(he doesn't know him) and found out he is not happy since he was told to take no less then 3k for him but the gelding is starting bid at 900. 

What do you guys think about him? At this point Im not looking for a steady barrel horse as I wont have the the means to go to any for awhile(gotta get a trailer) so just looking for either a trail horse/all rounder or a turn around to sell later for the barrel horse. Hence looking at the cheaper priced horses.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

or this mare 4 well started spent last summer out to pasture just got pulled out and rode like she'd only sat a day 15.1 bid start at 451.00


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm guessing Rocket Bart Jag is related (or out of) Scottish Bart? I looked him up on AllBreed, but couldn't find him. 

I looked at the horses on this auction the other day and there were a couple I was drooling over. :lol:

Anyway, the first gelding (the Rocket Bart Jag gelding) is nice. He definitely has the look of a Scottish Bart horse. My best friend has a Scottish Bart granddaughter and she is built a lot like this guy. Tinkerbell is a great all-around horse with a great mind on her. Very cowy and can get down and turn. Not a great barrel horse, though. A friend of mine that ropes took one look at a pic of Tink and said "I would love to toss a rope off that mare!"

I really like the Black Oak gelding. He looks very TB in those pics, but he just seems like a nice, solid horse.

Not a fan of the mare (hate that they put "blue" roan when she's very clearly a brown roan). I get she has some growing to do, but her back legs are not my fave. Sickle-hocked and camped under.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I believe so,most of their horses seem to be by scottish bart. 

This is exactly why I post haha I'm so horrible with confo, I can spot most obvious things but I'm really not that great haha. 

Huge possibility that if I do get either of the geldings that neither will be kept for a barrel horse. Might end up keeping for a trail horse for my dads fiance and/or him and I do want to learn how to rope (our neighbor and landlord rope as do his kids) So that would be awesome. 
Like I said for now theyd be all rounders just to keep me busy till I can afford to get back to barrel racing and a trailer haha


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I live about twenty miles from where these horses are. Scottish Bart is a huge sire around here.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats Awesome Im about 3 hours from them so its a little difficult for me to just go haha. I would like to see them before and might attempt to see if they'd be willing to let me come see him first but with it being and online/silent auction I dont know how open they will be to that.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I really REALLY like the Rocket Bart Jag gelding. Out of the 3 he has the best front end. The "black" [he's actually brown] has the best hind end though.


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

It can't hurt to ask.

If you need someone to go look at them for you and you can't get out, my best friend and I would be more than happy to help you out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

blue eyed pony said:


> I really REALLY like the Rocket Bart Jag gelding. Out of the 3 he has the best front end. The "black" [he's actually brown] has the best hind end though.


That's something I've noticed about Scottish Bart babies. They tend to not have the best hind end conformation. Big motors (Tink is a beast), but eh legs (Tink is also fairly sickle-hocked).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I figured he was brown but wasn't positive haha.

The 5yr old has a very "square" rear, I think thats the best way to describe it haha. I do like the look of him. I do love his front end though and that neck is crazy I can't tell if its just long or he just has a nice arch going on

The thing that drew me to the other gelding was how sturdy he looked I have a soft spot for a nice thick sturdy horse. I know hes been used for cattle and I'm friends with the guy who took him out so I know he's a nice find.

edit to add-drafty-I might message you about that if I hear back from them :]


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The 5yo's neck is very "Scottish Bart" to me. In fact, that was the first thing that made me think he was related. My best friend's mare has an archy neck like that, too.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

ya it adds charachter thats for sure


----------



## Atomicodyssey (Apr 13, 2014)

I like the chestnut the best. Sturdy with some pizazz.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

He is very cute I went ahead and bid him to 300 no high hopes I won't go higher then 400 since I can't see him. This ranch has great reviews but I'm still nervous on the idea. I know their horses seem pretty well exposed though


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

i agree the geldings are the best bet, but that little mare even with her wonky hind legs, is cute, and if she was cheap enough and you were not doing any heavy hard riding she may be worth it.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

I confused her with the roan gelding she starts at 800 he was at 451. She is cute but I'd rather get a good using horse not one I have to be careful not to push to hard. Her legs did look off too me but I wasn't sure if it was just the way they had her posed


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

You know who I really like out of the younger horses is Wildflower, that 5yo buttermilk buckskin. That girl has Scottish Bart written ALL over her. Nice correct legs. Maybe a wee bit sickle-hocked, but nothing severe. Make her a bay and she could almost twin for my best friend's mare.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Haha drafty I definitely looked at her too but I'm more a gelding girl. I had one mare I adored, hickory, she was sold out from under me. 

Anyway good news, I talked to the guy they are available to ride the Thursday and Friday before the sale. 

The guy was super nice he is a national trainer and told me all about oak and thunder. Thunder the 5 yr old he said is a sweet horse but has a nasty settingg back fear habit. He said that he thinks they've worked I out but no garuntee he won't revert ( major respect there). 

When I mentioned liking oak also this guy was ecstatic haha. He told me oak is more of a ladies horse, started by cowboys and they made him fearful . When this guy got him they did trust training and got him on a regular schedule of good training and he turned into a totally different, trusting, loving horse. He wants oak to go to a young girl as he thinks oak will fit better I that situation. 

He definitely recommends oak for me over thunder. He said thunder will need much more professional training as he was free range in New Mexico with cows and horses for. 2 1/2 years. He was just brought to his ranch recently. 

Sooo I'm definitely considering going out and seeing oak if I have the days off and I'm hoping I do! 

They close the online bidding 1 hour before the auction so if someone is there they can out bid your internet bid


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm more of a gelding girl, too, so I totally get you there. I don't know, though, there's just something about Wildflower that I really like. If I was in the market for another horse, I would definitely look at her.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Ya if I could afford it I'd buy a couple haha. I have had my eye on oak for awhile I originally saw him 3 months ago. He wasn't advertised but a friend on Facebook had him and said the guy wanted 3000 for him so I may have to go check him out.


----------



## Elana (Jan 28, 2011)

Like the sorrel and the black.. though I wish the black had a more muscular rear end and I suspect a longish coupling. The Sorrel has a somewhat straight hind leg, but he is a nice horse. 

The mare is tied in at the knee and back at the knee.


----------



## BarrelracingArabian (Mar 31, 2010)

Well the sales this weekend I don't work Thursday but do fri and sat(day of sale) so I don't know that I'll even bother going to see them. They are nice and I don't want to go ride fall in love then be outbid Saturday by someone who's actually there.


----------

